# Tri-Heart,Trifexis,Pro-Heart



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good Morning All,

My 8 month old Mini Poo had her check up this week and the doctor said she should start taking either of the following pills or shots. I would like to know if anyone has used these or currently taking now and your thoughts on which one is best in your opinion.

1) Tri-Heart: Single dose or 6 month dose. Fights heartworms and internal parasites.

2) Trifexis: single dose or 6 month. Fights heartworms, internal parasites and fleas.

3) Pro-heart: Injection last 6 months. Fights heartworms and internal parasites.

Thank you so much for any help you can suggest.

Wayne


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Isn't Trifexus the one that has been in the news having made many dogs sick?
Personally my gut feeling is that I would not want to give my dog anything that lasts six months, because what if they have a bad reaction to it, you can't take it out of their system for six months! I hardly like giving the monthly things, but I do, but I give flea/tick meds separate from heartworm, and I give them two weeks apart so that their systems don't have to get so many toxins at once.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

ok TP so do you think the Tri-heart monthly pill that treats heartworm and internal parasites then for ticks and fleas use something different?
Thanks again for you help


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd drop the Idea of doing any of them and ask my vet for and Prescription of Revolution Multi. It protects from all external parasites, mange, ear mites, heart worm, and intestinal worms. Plus it's super gentle and rarely causes a reaction even in the most sensitive of animals. Like TP said I wouldn't want to do anything that lasts for a long period of time especially an injection because what if the pet is sensitive to the drug and has a reaction? How would you get it out of their system? I can now say I have used Revolution on all my animals, from my tiny mice and baby rats to my cats and just recently my poodles. No one has ever had a reaction and the parasites start to drop off them within an hour of application.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I use nexgard and Interceptor. I don't like using anything topical on poodles, they tend to have skin problems from them.
I believe that Nexgard is the only flea/tick med that is not topical. Timi took it last year, and had no problem with it.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

We use Trifexis monthly on Hans. We tried a topical one first (I can't remember which one) but he was still having an issue with fleas. He has been doing much better on the Trifexis.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Poodlecrazy#1 
I will look into Revolution. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Tiny Poodle I will also look into nexgard and Interceptor. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Firestorm for your suggestion. I will continue to do research on Trifexis. There is some much out there and you never know what to use.
Thanks again.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Last year the vet gave me Trifexis for heartworm. Trifexis covers fleas but not ticks, which are a real problem here (we've already seen half a dozen), so she also prescribed Parastar, which covers fleas and ticks--so the dogs were getting double coverage for fleas. I've gone back to Heartgard for heartworm and internal parasites, plus either Parastar or Frontline. (My dogs eat deer poop at every opportunity, and, as I understand it, Revolution doesn't cover internal parasites, so I'd have to give an additional wormer.)


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Last year the vet gave me Trifexis for heartworm. Trifexis covers fleas but not ticks, which are a real problem here (we've already seen half a dozen), so she also prescribed Parastar, which covers fleas and ticks--so the dogs were getting double coverage for fleas. I've gone back to Heartgard for heartworm and internal parasites, plus either Parastar or Frontline. (My dogs eat deer poop at every opportunity, and, as I understand it, Revolution doesn't cover internal parasites, so I'd have to give an additional wormer.)



You can still get Revolution, just get the 6 pack. It will have the bonus 6 month treatment of Canex in it.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

We use trifexis with no problems.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Wayne264 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> My 8 month old Mini Poo had her check up this week and the doctor said she should start taking either of the following pills or shots. I would like to know if anyone has used these or currently taking now and your thoughts on which one is best in your opinion.
> 
> ...


I use Trifexis once a month on all 4 of my dogs. You just need to make sure they eat a meal first and then give them their pill. I give the little ones 1/2 the dose one day and 1/2 the next to make sure it doesn't upset their system. 

I haven't had any problems with fleas, ticks or any internal parasites. Their yearly heartworm test always comes back negative so the Trifexis is working like it should.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Judy D*

thanks for the reply. I will research parastar and heartgard. So far she has only take 1 pill trifexis. Need to get top work on ticks. we been good so far.


----------



## Wayne264 (Aug 7, 2014)

PoodlePaws,Poodlecrazy#1, and Marcie,
Thank you for your response. There is a lot to research because you don't want to make them sick. Thanks again for all the help.

Wayne


----------

